# Young family looking to move to Spain! Advice needed!



## Oz30 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, im 30 with a wife and 2 young boys. We are looking to move to the south of Spain within the next couple of years providing it is feesable. I will be looking to work and realise jobs are not as available as in the UK at the moment but our situation is slightly different in that my wife's dad will also be coming out. We will be looking to buy outright and he has a very good army pension he can live off. As we would not have a mortgage/rent to pay each month this would take the pressure of us to earn big wages. With this in mind would I be able to find a job to cover the other general bills each month etc? 

To give some background to this dream, we have both had enough with the rat race of the U.K, the weather and just the general unbalanced lifestyle that we all seem to born into in the UK. The Spanish seem to have a more family orientated relaxed lifestyle and this is something we want to experience. We also want our children to lead a life of adventure in an outdoor environment in a different culture that offers a more enjoyable existance. I don't for a second believe everything is perfect in Spain but I do think it could offer us a better quality of life.

Thanks, any advice welcomed!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Oz30 said:


> Hi, im 30 with a wife and 2 young boys. We are looking to move to the south of Spain within the next couple of years providing it is feesable. I will be looking to work and realise jobs are not as available as in the UK at the moment but our situation is slightly different in that my wife's dad will also be coming out. We will be looking to buy outright and he has a very good army pension he can live off. As we would not have a mortgage/rent to pay each month this would take the pressure of us to earn big wages. With this in mind would I be able to find a job to cover the other general bills each month etc?
> 
> To give some background to this dream, we have both had enough with the rat race of the U.K, the weather and just the general unbalanced lifestyle that we all seem to born into in the UK. The Spanish seem to have a more family orientated relaxed lifestyle and this is something we want to experience. We also want our children to lead a life of adventure in an outdoor environment in a different culture that offers a more enjoyable existance. I don't for a second believe everything is perfect in Spain but I do think it could offer us a better quality of life.
> 
> Thanks, any advice welcomed!


Hi,
"Would I be able to find a job" is a bit vague. What kind of job? Anything unskilled is likely to be slightly under 1000€ take home I would think. Do others agree? It's also quite likely to be paid partly undeclared. If you are a skilled worker of some kind it obviously depends in what kind of field and what part of Spain you are thinking of.


----------



## Oz30 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry I should of clarified. I currently work in construction but previously have worked in I.T and the telesales industry. Prior to that I was a self employed landscaper. I wouldn't mind what I did though within reason as long as I had a good work/life balance.

With regards to the location, I'm not too sure other than the south at this point in time. We have been to the Alicante region but happy for any guidance as to what are the more favourable for people with young families. I would be happy for my children to attend a Spanish school and we would learn the language before arrival. 

Thanks for your previous response! Would 1'000 euros stretch in general if we didn't have rent or a mortgage to find? Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

1000€ a month might be ok, but remember that you will need private health insurance if you dont get contracted employment. Will you need a car? school equipment isnt cheap and if its a relaxed lifestyle you're looking for, not having much money isnt going to help that.

You need to make a good few trips and get a job secured before you burn your bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course people do,get jobs. People retire, die, change jobs, move on for all knds of reasons. But it's not easy to find legal, contracted steady work. Unemployment is running at over 30% in some parts of Spain, 22% nationally. If you speak no Spanish, it will be more difficult to find work. Over five million unemployed Spaniards are seeking jobs, many of them in the areas of employment you mention.
Every person I know who has found a job - very few people - have got their job through contacts, word of mouth. They are either Spanish or speak Spanish fluently and have skills in demand. It takes time to build these contacts and Spain is very much a 'who you know' country.
Then there are the requirements you must satisfy in order to be resident. You must show €600 per person a month paid into a Spanish bank account plus savings of around €6000. This includes dependent children. So five of you must show a total income of €3000 each month. In addition you must have private health insurance in place as you will not be covered for free health care until you have a contracted job and pay into the system. Obviously you will lose entitlement to UK Child Benefit and you will not be automatically entitled to any benefits in Spain.
It worries me when I see the word 'dream'. Reality is very different. This is the time of year when some people start feeling dissatisfied with life in the UK, with the bad weather and so on. It's easy to imagine Spain as some kind of Paradise. But the reality is that everyday life can be harsher than the UK.....long hours, low pay, no state support. Wihout a secure income life in Spain as anywhere can turn into a nightmare.
The only wáy to,find out facts on the ground is to spend several weeks in the part of Spain that interests you. Find out the true state of the local job market for immigrants and take what you here in Brit bars with a huge pinch of salt.
Nearly all of us on this Forum are retired, long- established self employed, have secure contracted work or UK businesses they run from Spain.
Nothing, it is said, is impossible and I guess it's true. But some things are very difficult and finding work in Spain is one of them.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Op,

If you speak no Spanish today and you're planning to move within two years, I don't think you'll have enough Spanish to function in many jobs that could, only could, give you some work:life balance. I worked for a professional company that had a presence in Spain and I always regarded our Spanish offices as those that took the most out of people. In the non-professional sector it is worse, much worse. Spain is not ahead in offering employees fantastic work:life balance.

That said, sales and telesales are areas in which I see jobs offered regularly, but they'll be lousy pay (if any) and mostly commission. The fact that they're always advertised suggests that people who take them don't last long.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Oz30 said:


> Sorry I should of clarified. I currently work in construction but previously have worked in I.T and the telesales industry. Prior to that I was a self employed landscaper. I wouldn't mind what I did though within reason as long as I had a good work/life balance.
> 
> With regards to the location, I'm not too sure other than the south at this point in time. We have been to the Alicante region but happy for any guidance as to what are the more favourable for people with young families. I would be happy for my children to attend a Spanish school and we would learn the language before arrival.
> 
> Thanks for your previous response! Would 1'000 euros stretch in general if we didn't have rent or a mortgage to find? Cheers


The demise of the construction industry in Spain it what brought about the crushing recession here in Spain largely. There was little planning, the financing programmes were rotten and corruption was rife (still is!?). Little by little construction is making a comeback, but personally I see little need for new housing. There are thousands and thousands of empty and half finished dwellings. Unfortunately Spain looks set to make the same mistakes all over again.
Conclusion; you might get work in construction, but I'd be wary of how long term that would be. (On the other hand I suppose this kind of work is always temporary to some extent)
The idea that you'll learn the language before you come is a good one, but for most people, not very realistic. It takes years to learn a language and most of the learning takes place when you actually come to the country and start functioning in that language. To learn to such a standard that you become a reliable worker that a company can invest in? I'd say three years - 2 years of continuous classes in the UK and one year here as a rough estimate.
Maybe you could get IT work in a British company that has offices here?
As Horlics says, be prepared for punishing hours in white collar jobs. I go to many different companies here and some work @ 8:30 - 18:00, but most work 9:00/9:30 until 19:00/ 20:00 or until the job gets done.
Look at infojobs.net and see what jobs are available


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Some friends of ours, with two young children, are both desperate for work. But the interesting thing is this; they both have no trouble finding jobs, they take the jobs, find out there is something wrong with the job and leave. The two things which occur the most are being paid far less than the agreed wage and having to work many hours each day above the agreed amount. For example, one of them has found work in different cafes/bars. The last one was advertised as 9 am until 5 pm. The reality was 9 am until the last customer left, often around 2am. She left after 4 days. They are Italian and both speak fluent Spanish. So, at least around here, if you can speak Spanish there appears to be plenty of work but work which comes with a problem attached.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Oz30 said:


> Sorry I should of clarified. I currently work in construction but previously have worked in I.T and the telesales industry. Prior to that I was a self employed landscaper. I wouldn't mind what I did though within reason as long as I had a good work/life balance.
> 
> With regards to the location, I'm not too sure other than the south at this point in time. We have been to the Alicante region but happy for any guidance as to what are the more favourable for people with young families. I would be happy for my children to attend a Spanish school and we would learn the language before arrival.
> 
> Thanks for your previous response! Would 1'000 euros stretch in general if we didn't have rent or a mortgage to find? Cheers


I think the best option would be to get a remote working job that could be done from anywhere in the world. Telesales is often a typical example. You'd still need to declare your income in Spain, and probably register as an autonomo, and you'd need to be confident that the work is stable. But I think it's a better bet than looking for work in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chopera said:


> I think the best option would be to get a remote working job that could be done from anywhere in the world. Telesales is often a typical example. You'd still need to declare your income in Spain, and probably register as an autonomo, and you'd need to be confident that the work is stable. But I think it's a better bet than looking for work in Spain.


Would working in telesales provide enough for a family to live on?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Here you go Op, you mentioned sales, there are several at this link: Jobs Bay Radio

This is a radio station that covers the Costa Blanca north, which is Denia, Javea, Moraira, Clape, and possibly beyond, I'm not sure.

There is a constant flow of this type of work which suggests that people don't last long. Also note, several of the ads mention Spanish as at least being advantageous.

You might want to try the sites of other local radio stations on the other costas, maybe others have jobs pages too. I don't know.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Would working in telesales provide enough for a family to live on?


Almost certainly not. The OP mentioned that they'd be mortgage free and also have his father's army pension as income, so I thought he was talking about a bit of extra income to cover bills. I'm not sure what telesales pays in the UK, maybe it has all been outsourced anyway? But if he can get an income of say €20k via remote working then I'd have thought they could cover everything.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to do telesales for a well known time share company. The basic was 400€ a month with commission on top - you could earn 1000€ a month - in fact you had to. If you didnt hit your target in a month, you were out. I think thats changed now and its commission only. Most telesales work commission only now and you have to register as autonomo and pay 200€ + a month

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Horlics said:


> Here you go Op, you mentioned sales, there are several at this link: Jobs Bay Radio
> 
> This is a radio station that covers the Costa Blanca north, which is Denia, Javea, Moraira, Clape, and possibly beyond, I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


I have a nephew who works for a Costa del Sol radio station. To earn money they have to find their own sponsors so they have to be salespeople too. Very precarious. Tele sales is notorious for bad employment, in the UK too. Personally I would hate to think I was selling dubious investments to gullible people.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If everyone was like me then nobody would earn anything from telesales, I consider the idea of anybody ringing me to try to sell me something I haven't asked for to be very intrusive and will never, ever buy anything via that route. I know people are just trying to earn a living, but ....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I have a nephew who works for a Costa del Sol radio station. To earn money they have to find their own sponsors so they have to be salespeople too. Very precarious. Tele sales is notorious for bad employment, in the UK too. Personally I would hate to think I was selling dubious investments to gullible people.


But telesales involves all the products you can find in your local town, not just investments. Double glazing, computer repairs, pillows, beauty products, vitamins... They can be great products, but they are sold over the phone.
Obviously someone somewhere buys these products even though you'll never find anyone who'll admit to it - a bit like watching Big Brother. My method is just to say firmly "I'm sorry I'm not interested thankyou" and put the phone down without engaging in any conversation whatsoever. Once the person on the other end said, "but you haven't let me get through my script!!" Poor thing; as Lynn says they are only trying to make a living, but they can be dangerous. 
My elderly father in the UK bought 500 pounds worth of vitamins a couple of months ago. Can the company be reported in any way?? Can we make sure that they don't ring again??


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But telesales involves all the products you can find in your local town, not just investments. Double glazing, computer repairs, pillows, beauty products, vitamins... They can be great products, but they are sold over the phone.
> Obviously someone somewhere buys these products even though you'll never find anyone who'll admit to it - a bit like watching Big Brother. My method is just to say firmly "I'm sorry I'm not interested thankyou" and put the phone down without engaging in any conversation whatsoever. Once the person on the other end said, "but you haven't let me get through my script!!" Poor thing; as Lynn says they are only trying to make a living, but they can be dangerous.
> My elderly father in the UK bought 500 pounds worth of vitamins a couple of months ago. Can the company be reported in any way?? Can we make sure that they don't ring again??


You could register him with this service which is supposed to cut out unwanted sales calls (but I'm note sure it is always 100% successful):-

TPS

We don't have a landline so that cuts out a lot of unwanted calls, but any we do get on our mobiles get the same response as you give, we won't engage in conversation with them at all. I've heard it suggested that you could simply place the phone down and leave the call connected, that way it is costing the company calling more money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> You could register him with this service which is supposed to cut out unwanted sales calls (but I'm note sure it is always 100% successful):-
> 
> TPS
> 
> We don't have a landline so that cuts out a lot of unwanted calls, but any we do get on our mobiles get the same response as you give, we won't engage in conversation with them at all. I've heard it suggested that you could simply place the phone down and leave the call connected, that way it is costing the company calling more money.


Thanks Lynn, I'll look into that. I think he is on some kind of unwanted sales calls list, but as you say it's not always 100% effective, and I'll check this one out.

On my mobile the only persistent calls I've had were from a debt collector. If I don't recognise the number 9 times out of 10 I don't answer the call, but I was getting calls from this number for weeks and eventually answered. When I told them I was not "Oscar" who owed them xxx€ they never phoned again. It was so easy I couldn't believe it  I think screening the calls helps even though sometimes I suppose you could have a problem.

If anyone else has info about this situation maybe you could send me a PM so as not to take the thread even more off track. Much appreciated
PW


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Similar for Spain.

https://www.listarobinson.es/


----------



## eagletwelve (Dec 17, 2015)

If I were in his shoes, I would go the construction/landscaping route. It just seems like more honest work than telesales. I would also start by finding a good school for the children and get a job close to that location. The kiddies come first.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

eagletwelve said:


> If I were in his shoes, I would go the construction/landscaping route. It just seems like more honest work than telesales. I would also start by finding a good school for the children and get a job close to that location. The kiddies come first.


The construction industry hasnt picked up much since the recession and there are still many unemployed workers. I wouldnt advise a permanent move when there are young children involved - well not without contracted employment to go to or some financial security.

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

eagletwelve said:


> If I were in his shoes, I would go the construction/landscaping route. It just seems like more honest work than telesales. I would also start by finding a good school for the children and get a job close to that location. The kiddies come first.


You are quite right, children's education - and future prospects - have to be carefully considered.
If only good schools and good jobs were always found close together, though....


----------

